# Whats your age



## diamundgem (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,  I have been turning pens now for about 10 years and have had my best education from this site . There are some real experts here. I was wondering, since I'm such and old fart, who here is over 75???  How many of us are here???


----------



## Longfellow (Dec 7, 2009)

Me-77


----------



## Whaler (Dec 7, 2009)

Guess I am just a kid at 72.


----------



## Nikitas (Dec 7, 2009)

O guess I'm a baby at 38.........


----------



## pentex (Dec 7, 2009)

I am also in the 72 group.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 7, 2009)

Body age..34. Mentally...16


----------



## areaman (Dec 7, 2009)

guess I'm in the middle at 51


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Buzzzz,

We are the same age!!

Also 34, so we must be the kids around here playing with the adults toys!!:biggrin:


----------



## penmanship (Dec 7, 2009)

46 going on 18....


----------



## mredburn (Dec 7, 2009)

I feel that old...........


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lazy, my dad reminds me often how I'm just "playing around" in his shop. Some day I'll be able to have my own toys.


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm 42,but it isn't the years that make me feel old,it's the miles!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 7, 2009)

I am 43 but some days I feel like I`m 83!


----------



## slink74659 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm 44...always wanted to be old. Guess I'm getting there.


----------



## Parson (Dec 7, 2009)

12 year old boy who loves fart jokes trapped in a 47 year old man's body


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 7, 2009)

16 years old (gotta sell pens for cheap b/c no one can take a teenager seriously-highest so far $30, and it was worth $75)


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 7, 2009)

30 as of a few months...


----------



## Mark (Dec 7, 2009)

43 and lovin' every minute.


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 7, 2009)

49 and moven right along.


----------



## pssherman (Dec 7, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> 30 as of a few months...



Hey, I was 30 a few months ago also. Well, maybe that was quite a few months ago. Now I'm 52.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 8, 2009)

61 and it seems like just yesterday that I was 29.  _Time does fly when you're having a good time_.  I seem to have been really flying.  It certainly has been a lot of fun.


----------



## theturningcircle (Dec 8, 2009)

Ligget said:


> I am 43 but some days I feel like I`m 83!



Perhaps you are 83, but certainly only look 43.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I've just had my 69th. (no jokes about reversing this Mark)


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 8, 2009)

Old enough to know better, to young to resist.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 8, 2009)

33...although technically I am just 8 1/4 (leap year baby)


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Boy there's allot of old farts and young whipper snappers on this site :tongue:. At 53 I guess I'm just middle aged around here :biggrin: but if you ask my wife I'm still 14 :redface:


----------



## Len Shreck (Dec 8, 2009)

I feel old at 37 (will be 38 on the 29th) I cant imagine how all you that are older then me feel.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Dec 8, 2009)

38 here.  Most of the time I act worse than my kids.  

James


----------



## CSue (Dec 8, 2009)

I forgot.  Really.  I forgot.

I think its way past 60 but not 70.  Feel much older tonight.  Its not worth the math.


----------



## Chris88 (Dec 8, 2009)

48 but feeling a lot older


----------



## leehljp (Dec 8, 2009)

62 . . . a month shy of 63, and at the moment I'm feeling it! My mind is filled with things I WANT to do, but my body is winning the debate on who has responsibility and ability (or lack of ability) for carrying out the work!


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 8, 2009)

¾'s of a century on my next birthday! WOW! that is old, in my kid's eyes.


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am 54 but feel over 75,does that count.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 8, 2009)

I am 32 years old... WAIT A MINUTE!!! Wasnt I like 19 yesterday in a bar partying with a bunch of people???? WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED I WAS COOL AT ONE TIME?  LOOK at me know in bed by 10 up at 6 Married, Kids, House, Jobs, Responsibliltys........ WHAT HAPPENED???


----------



## snyiper (Dec 8, 2009)

Middle adged here at 51 acting like a teen when my body lets me...LOL


----------



## carverken (Dec 8, 2009)

49 for another couple of weeks.  But the best is yet to come.  ;-D


----------



## RichB (Dec 8, 2009)

62 but I have Buzzzz in my shop keeping me young!!!!!


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 8, 2009)

37 here and living the life of a 13 year old and yes bright shinny things distract me as they do with all us teenagers


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 8, 2009)

ahhhh.....its good to be young

(no offense fellas)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 8, 2009)

32 here with a body as old as Cav and Ed. I woke up this morning feeling like a mac truck ran me over and I don't even drink, lol.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 8, 2009)

When you get to fifty, add the numbers in your age together and that's your "young age":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 8, 2009)

42 here, funny thing is it does not sound as old as it did 30 years ago... LOL  Russell


----------



## awolfe (Dec 8, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> 32 here with a body as old as Cav and Ed. I woke up this morning feeling like a mac truck ran me over and I don't even drink, lol.



That wasn't a mac truck truck that hit you, it was me trying to get you to quit snoring. :tongue:

31 here, and proud to have made it this far.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm 37 here.  Somedays my body feels like I'm 110, other days I'm faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, and able to leap tall buildings in a single bound.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 8, 2009)

> That wasn't a mac truck truck that hit you, it was me trying to get you to quit snoring.



Hah I have proof now, where's the nearest judge!


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 8, 2009)

34 with buzzz4 and lazylathe.  Feels like 70 to 80 somedays.
More then half thru my life I think.
Enjoy what you have while you have it.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 8, 2009)

67.  Old enough to no better but young enought to try again.

When I grow up I want to be just like my Grandkids.  Which may happen if you know what I mean.

My biggest problem with my age is Physically my body know it's old but my mind doesn't .

Well off to the gym to work on the old bod.  I haven't been in a Gym since High School but I am now.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 8, 2009)

13, I mean 31 - I act a little backwards sometimes....


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm, I'm 63, but some mornings I feel like 75, 80, or so.........


----------



## danroggensee (Dec 8, 2009)

Me Im 64 and well you all no what i going to say so use your . I FORGOT WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT.P.S._  got up to snow on the groung this morring. _
DANNIE


----------



## dgscott (Dec 8, 2009)

61 is barreling down the pike in a couple of weeks. Funny -- I was 25 just a month ago.
Doug


----------



## Crayman (Dec 8, 2009)

I am 47 and a day, and hope for many more


----------



## bitshird (Dec 8, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> 32 here with a body as old as Cav and Ed. I woke up this morning feeling like a mac truck ran me over and I don't even drink, lol.



Rob did they finally get a carbon 14 reading on Ed?? I knew Cav was from the Jurassic period, but Ed helped invent dirt, (at least that's what I heard)
At a beat up run over and tossed out 65, I have about 90 years of mileage:snail:


----------



## tbroye (Dec 8, 2009)

My kids tell me I missed Lincoln's assassination, because I was out getting popcorn.  No disrespect intended to President Lincoln or his place in history.


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 8, 2009)

As stated above I'm 34
I do like and have said it this way in the past

I am about to celebrate my 14th anniversary of my 21st birthday
or
I just celebrated my 13th anniversary of mt 21st birthday

Really messes with some people.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 8, 2009)

36 going on.....wait a minute...I forgot!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm 66, feeling dead right now due to the flu.


----------



## cdbakkum (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am 83 and feel great and doing fine. Carl


----------



## clement (Dec 8, 2009)

Over 2 weeks I was 61. 40 years ago I could not imagine that!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 8, 2009)

23 with 22 years of experience!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 8, 2009)

37 Here and @ convention meetings is where I feel the youngest :biggrin:


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 8, 2009)

Blue. Wait, what was the question again? Oh yeah, just turned 49...very carfully driven miles.  Got the lathe for my b-day...then entered the vortex...you know the rest!


----------



## krc0604 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm 46


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2009)

48 and a few days. not feeling it though. still 20 at heart.


----------



## el_d (Dec 8, 2009)

Im only 464 1/2 months old.


----------



## CSue (Dec 8, 2009)

GoodTurns said:


> 23 with 22 years of experience!


 
22 years of experience in being 23?


----------



## PenPal (Dec 8, 2009)

*Peter at 75*

Pic of me with my Eldest daughter at one of her sons wedding 10 days ago.
I was thinking most answers have come from people much younger than my daughter who is 53 yrs old.


----------



## CSue (Dec 8, 2009)

I couldn't resist it.  I slept last night so I now remember . . . I'm 
32,240,464 minutes old right now.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 8, 2009)

CSue said:


> 22 years of experience in being 23?



yep


----------



## JayDevin (Dec 8, 2009)

51 in March


----------



## razor524 (Dec 8, 2009)

44, which is the new 34!


----------



## penturner63 (Dec 8, 2009)

46 here     Found the hobby I'll do till  I  croak  God willing  ( and wife willing )


----------



## chance (Dec 8, 2009)

Another 34 year old here but doing my best to ignore the real life... jobs... responsibility...  you get the picture.


----------



## KingBentley (Dec 8, 2009)

Not allowed to turn my first pen till after Christmas (the start of a new hobby is pretty expensive!!) and I'm 27.


----------



## tseger (Dec 8, 2009)

cdbakkum said:


> Hi everyone, I am 83 and feel great and doing fine. Carl



I want to have Carl's attitude when I get 83!(IF I get 83:wink Got a ways to go though, I'm 39 now.


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 9, 2009)

On my B-Day next year, I will be eligible for the senior discount.


----------

